# Ocean City, MD End of April



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello all,
I'll be in Ocean City at the end of April to Turkey hunt with my cousin. I was thinking of taking my kayak and fishing also. Can anybody provide some tips on what the best species would be to target? Best baits or lure? Is anyone else going to be around the OC area during this time and looking to yak fish? Does anyone have advice on good places to launch? I'm even open to fishing the Pocomoke as I've heard that is a pretty interesting river to kayak. Please provide as little or as much info as you like. I don't mind PMs either...


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Hopefully stripers should be making an appearance by then.... Flounder should be in. there is a boat ramp near the inlet on golf course road and several more on different parts of the bay http://www.dnr.maryland.gov/boating/worcester.asp May be fun to put the yak in the Pocomoke and combine a turkey/fish hunt. hit me up as it gets closer I may be able to join you. I am close to the area and work at the new casino there....


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I might would be more interested in going for Flounder since I can catch Striper in the upper bay, but there aren't too many flounder in the upper bay.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this post as I am almost 1 week away from heading to OC for what I hope will be a cast and blast weekend. Anybody, with updated info about yak fishin in OC?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

taking the yak farther south to wachapreague va for flounder on the 29th of april. going to fish the backbays around folley creek and parker creek


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Thought I'd revive this post as I am almost 1 week away from heading to OC for what I hope will be a cast and blast weekend. Anybody, with updated info about yak fishin in OC?


the boat ramp on Golf Course road has been closed for renovations. check out the ramp at the bridge to Assateague Island.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> taking the yak farther south to wachapreague va for flounder on the 29th of april. going to fish the backbays around folley creek and parker creek


Sounds like fun Sam.... good luck


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cducer,
On Google maps there looks to be a ramp next to Verrazano bridge (route 611), which goes to assateague island. Is this what you are talking about? It looks to be a ton of parking spaces...



However, I think my main points of interest are going to be around the route 90 and 50 bridge. 

For route 90, has anyone ever launched from Isle of Wight WMA. There looks to be a suitable area to launch off of St Martins Neck Rd at the south end of the island. Another possibility is 56th street by the lighthouse club. Does anyone know if you can launch a yak at either of these spots?

To fish by route 50 there seem to be a couple of options. The beach at the end of Old Bridge Rd (707). Does anyone know if this is a private beach? Parking in the court at the end of Inlet Isle ln and launching off of the island somewhere looks to be an option. Also, there seems to be sort of an empty marina off of North Avenue Ln just North West of the bridge. I guess the only worry about fishing route 50 woul be high boat traffic and possibly get plunked by a bridge fisherman.


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, the "first" ramp before the Verazzano is a popular yak launch area. Has lots of parking and clean restrooms. There are also two more launching areas inside AI, federal park side. Launching off 90 is better (IMO), lots of flats resulting in lesser boat traffic. The 50 Bridge is a madhouse, you'd get plinked by folks tossing from the bridge or by the bulkheads, worst is getting dunked because of boat traffic. Similarly, further south of the bridge, the inlet itself can be pretty rough, again due to boat traffic or tide changes. Good Luck, Have Fun and Stay Safe!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for info rarod. Do you know if either of the places that I listed as possible launches near 90 are doable?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

If you are looking to target the area around the route 90 bridge the launches you mentioned would be fine. I personally have not used them but the area would be alot safer due to less boat traffic.


----------

